# JLeerdam's wax collection



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi there,

So I finally took the time to photograph my full collection . Enjoy watching!







Greetings,

JLeerdam


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice collection.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

What's your favourite out of those?


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a though one mate. I all like them . But i really love the looks of swissvax BOS, the slickness of octane and the beads of Desire 20ltd


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

JLeerdam said:


> That's a though one mate. I all like them . But i really love the looks of swissvax BOS, the slickness of octane and the beads of Desire 20ltd


I'm after a new wax to try out.... I use dodo juice supernatural hybrid at the minute and also FK1000p

Tempted by the swissvax or the auto finesse


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

What are you looking for in a wax? That's the most important question .


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

JLeerdam said:


> What are you looking for in a wax? That's the most important question .


That's a tough one :thumb: I like a really deep shine/wet look


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Then Swissvax BOS is a great wax. The thing is its quit expensive... But maybey you find someone overhere offering a second hand jar .


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Some nice rarities of the AF variety in there, nice :thumb:


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Auto Finesse said:


> Some nice rarities of the AF variety in there, nice :thumb:


Thank you very much! I am still hunting for the other rares, so if you might know where i can find them please contact me!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

the wettest will be-Pentawax-its really going into ure paint


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Totally forgot the pentawax :$. I haven't used i so i can't really judge about it. But i fully trust Southwest10 . And it's a lot cheaper the Swissvax BOS! And it comes in a awesome container .


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

southwest10 said:


> the wettest will be-Pentawax-its really going into ure paint


Ah thanks very much I will look in to it.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

JLeerdam said:


> Totally forgot the pentawax :$. I haven't used i so i can't really judge about it. But i fully trust Southwest10 . And it's a lot cheaper the Swissvax BOS! And it comes in a awesome container .


The price is not a issue I just want the look.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

@WAZ92 90% off the wet deep sizzle becomes from the skills off polish in'


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

southwest10 said:


> @WAZ92 90% off the wet deep sizzle becomes from the skills off polish in'


Teach me! Tell me your secrets!!! :lol:


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Polish until you drop . It's very simple, if you have a 100% swirl free car you will retrieve a deep wet shine from every wax. Than the wax only makes that 5% difference.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

JLeerdam said:


> Polish until you drop . It's very simple, if you have a 100% swirl free car you will retrieve a deep wet shine from every wax. Than the wax only makes that 5% difference.


Haha ok ok. :buffer:


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Here you have BOS on a not 100% polished car



And here is octane, this car really needs to get a polish quit soon... it's missing the very very very wet look.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I love that golf! Beautiful. Think I will buy the swissvax 50ml pot and the penta wax. They both look amazing.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great collection! 

Do you actually use them all (for example on a rotation basis) or do you simply keep them unused for the enjoyment factor of collecting and/or future sale?


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

I use them all . Not on rotation basis. When i do a detail i just set them aside and choose the one best fitted for the job. Waxes are made to be used not to lay around .


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow that's massive !!!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

joos ure sick like me


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

JLeerdam said:


> I use them all . Not on rotation basis. When i do a detail i just set them aside and choose the one best fitted for the job. Waxes are made to be used not to lay around .


+1 I have a very large collection also and always get asked that question,variety is the spice of life.SJ.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , that s some great collection mate !


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks mate! Have been collecting for some time.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

JLeerdam said:


> I use them all . Not on rotation basis. When i do a detail i just set them aside and choose the one best fitted for the job. Waxes are made to be used not to lay around .


+2 :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice collection. Top quality stuff there.


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

And another update .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

JLeerdam said:


> Thank you very much! I am still hunting for the other rares, so if you might know where i can find them please contact me!


Mr Miyagi got a good collection:thumb:


----------

